# Hurricane and bear lake may 17 & 18



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hit Bear and Hurricane Lakes on Thursday and Friday last week. Bear lake was the better of the two. Was able to catch about 12 nice blue gills on Friday on the stretch of bank closest to the the damn. Fished the South Camp banks on Friday at Hurricane with no luck. Spoke with about four boaters who had nothing to show and one who caught three bass but only one was big enough to keep. Fished early morning and late evenings and no luck. I know a couple of people have posted they have had some luck but neither myself or anyone I spoke with had anything to show on Thursday or Friday. Maybe someone else had some better luck. I need to see if I can find a small inexpensive set up with trolling motor to get me out in the lakes and maybe I will get some better results. :001_huh:


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Glad your boys had fun. I personally am not too big on either of those ponds. Ive caught some bass there, but for the time and energy spent Blackwater or Yellow river I think are much better choices. Providing you have a boat.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

bluegill off the dock and bass by boat, best way to fish Hurricane.


----------

